# Adjusting my loads?



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello. I just started reloading for 9mm Luger. The Hodgdon loading data shows 4.9-5.5 gr. of CFE Pistol powder for 124 gr. bullets. I'm planing to use 5.2 gr of powder. My question is the data shows the bullets ID of 0.356 but my bullets are 0.360. Should I use a different load? Thanks.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

You're fine.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Schuetze said:


> Hello. I just started reloading for 9mm Luger. The Hodgdon loading data shows 4.9-5.5 gr. of CFE Pistol powder for 124 gr. bullets. I'm planing to use 5.2 gr of powder. My question is the data shows the bullets ID of 0.356 but my bullets are 0.360. Should I use a different load? Thanks.


Make sure your .360 bullets will chamber before loading a bunch . For testing ...load a few , no powder - no primers . I load cast lead bullets in 4 different 9mm luger pistols . New and smaller pistols seem to have little or no throats ... seating larger diameter bullets can become problematic ...they wont fully chamber .
I can get by with .358" in a WWII Walther P-38 , it has a long throat and generous chamber ... but the newer models will accept .357" and no larger ...these are 124 grain truncated cone (non-coated) and the bullet has to be seated rather deeply to function in the compact models ... use the dummy rounds to adjust seating depth , verify the round will drop into and out of the chamber and then check that the dummies will load into the magazine and hand cycle through the action . Once you get all this worked out ... then start loading a few with powder and check to get 100% feed, fire and ejection ... I will tell you the 9mm Luger with cast lead bullets is a stinker to get all worked out ... it gave me fits and I cursed that round before I got it right ...and I've been loading for 50+ years but never ran into such a nasty little cartridge that didn't want to work with lead ...Good Luck !
And don't load any quantity untill you know the load will function in your gun ! Trust Me on this !
Gary


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you for your advice. I made up some dummy rounds and did the plunk test and all worked out fine. I was just concerned that the pressure would rise when the slightly larger bulled is pushed through the barrel. I will test those rounds in the next few days. Thanks again.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Schuetze said:


> Thank you for your advice. I made up some dummy rounds and did the plunk test and all worked out fine. I was just concerned that the pressure would rise when the slightly larger bulled is pushed through the barrel. I will test those rounds in the next few days. Thanks again.


The slightly larger bullet is soft lead so in this case will easily deform and be sized to barrel diameter ...don't use the maximum load in the data for working out 9mm loads and you will be fine . Slightly oversized lead bullets do not raise pressures like hard jacketed bullets ... some seem to think just .001" shorter OAL will blow them up ... it's not like that , a slight rise in pressure at most ... just don't deep seat with maximum loads ... When developing a load I use a midrange load so that I can seat the bullet a little deeper if needed with no worry of excess pressure .
I have learned that starting loads with cast bullets usually don't function my 9mm lugers 100% ...more like 50 % and that's a pain ...thats why I just start in the middle with mid range loads and can also safely adjust seating depth .
Hope all this helps you ...
Merry Christmas !
Gary


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Right on the plunk test. I was working on a SCCY making up lead bullet loads. This little gun does run well but is finicky. I was running some .357 diameter bullets seated out too long. This combination was not completely reliable. Point being is to load for the gun. All 9mm's are not made the same.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

I went out yesterday and fired off a box of 50 hand loaded rounds. After about every 10 rounds I checked the primers for preasure signs but didn't notice any. So I think I should be good.


----------

